# Salt Fork Turning Over I believe



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been out a few times in the last week and a half. Mostly Saugeye fishing. I was able to hook a total of 4 keepers but man was it slow. The water was dirty tea colored (more than normal) and you could see bubbles rising up in patches on the water surface. Also you could see clumps of muck looking stuff floating under the sonar but no floating gob's of crap. Water temp ranged from 63-65. I think by the middle of next week 10/19 it should start clearing and hopefully the fish will be in a better mood. The Crappie bite should really turn on anytime now.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Good info. Thanks. Planning on hitting the lake Sunday weather permitting. Good luck!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Man that sure sounds like it's turnin' over to me Sr.Jigger.

Something is going on out there on several lakes. I hit Burr Oak and Wolf Run last weekend. And I hit another smaller lake today. And I'm barely gettin' bit. I haven't seen the tell-tale signs of a turnover like you. But whatever is going on, I sure hope it happens quick so I can catch fish. 

The water temperatures right now should be makin' them hungry!!! Thanks for the post.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i think your right! hit sf the past two weekends...2 weeks ago fish were STACKED is the channel by the cabbins(28') and last week not a mark anywhere near there!!! managed one big channel cat, 0 eyes or crappie, will wait till next week and try again!!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I fished Salt Fork for Crappie on 10/16/11 sand caught two large channel cats. That was it. First time in 15yrs I did not manage at least a few Crappie. Besides the wind the current water conditions have to be the reason why.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I fished it last week also and the fish were hard to come by. Nothing in the usual place I get them this time of year. The water temp I think has something to do with it yet. Fished all over the cabin bay clear down to around the dam area and the water temp was anywhere from 65.2 to 63.8. Dont know about it turning over yet. Thought it had to be a lot cooler to do that.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Tiny Tim said:


> Dont know about it turning over yet. Thought it had to be a lot cooler to do that.


Upon further review, that's what I'm thinking. I think some of the water column needs to be somewhere in the 40s before most lakes turn over. But he described a lake turning over in his post. So I'm thinking somethin' funky must be going on out at Salt Fork. I hope to make it over there next season. I didn't even hit that one this season.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

What Sr. and I saw make it look like its turning. The tea looking color of the water and the bubbles coming up like they were. The water color can be related to all the leaves falling in the lake right now, but I cant explain all the bubbles and the lack of fish in the places they have always been in the past this time of year. I always thought the lakes turned when the surface temp got down into the low 50s or high 40s. But then again this whole year has been strange for me anyway!! :~)


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Stopped at 3 spots where I catch saugeyes from the shore there, water was very stained, not mud although the bay down near the stone house did look muddy as I drove over. Very little shad activity on the surface, much less than normal. No fish caught, had one little tick on a swimbait that was probably a rock bass or crappie. I'll be back once it cools some more. Good luck out there, it wont be long and they'll be biting good!


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

What's the latest part of the year anyone has had their boat out on the lake? I'm a crappie fisherman and I'm not familiar with the lake into late fall. I imagine the draw down affects the ramp access. Maybe I'll call it quits for the year and put the boat away.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

You put your boat away now you'll miss some good fishing for sure.I am not familar with salt fork and thier drawdown effects on the ramps but I would inmagine some them would still be serviceable.Don't give up this earlier man


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Three years ago I took my fishing boat out of storage and fished in Jan when it was in the 70's believe it or not. Normally when it warms up like that for a few days in the DEAD of winter the fishing is horrible. I actually caught about 15 Crappie that day. I think that they draw Salt Fork down at the end of Nov. Even when the lake is drawn down you can easily put a small boat in the lake at either the cabin ramps or the morning glory ramps. You just have to be careful. My experience when they draw the lake down is to stick to fishing the SKI zones which have deeper water. I concur that the fishing is still good after the draw down if you target the right areas.


----------

